# Arsenal Challenge?



## M60Gunner (Sep 24, 2020)

Anyone headed to Phoenix in two weeks for the Arsenal Challenge? I’ll never complain about a two hour drive to a game again...


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 24, 2020)

M60Gunner said:


> Anyone headed to Phoenix in two weeks for the Arsenal Challenge? I’ll never complain about a two hour drive to a game again...


Apparently there are more than a few So Cal teams. The brackets are posted.


----------



## Woobie06 (Sep 24, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Apparently there are more than a few So Cal teams. The brackets are posted.


Link???  Can’t find it on the website...maybe I’m challenged.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 24, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> Link???  Can’t find it on the website...maybe I’m challenged.











						GotSoccer Rankings
					






					home.gotsoccer.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 24, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> Link???  Can’t find it on the website...maybe I’m challenged.


Here https://home.gotsoccer.com/rankings/event.aspx?EventID=79868


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 24, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> Link???  Can’t find it on the website...maybe I’m challenged.


You might be  But at some point we have all been challenged

At the top of the links supplied above click on boys or girls event to pull up brackets


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Sep 25, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> You might be  But at some point we have all been challenged
> 
> At the top of the links supplied above click on boys or girls event to pull up brackets


@Desert Hound  - Do you know when schedule will be out?  Do they usually schedule games on Friday?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## SOCALSOCCER1 (Sep 25, 2020)

__





						Event Information
					






					events.gotsport.com


----------



## NorCalDad (Sep 25, 2020)

Curious if y'all are seeing NorCal teams going out to UT or AZ for these tournaments? (probably will save me some clicking by asking)


----------



## momofgk (Sep 25, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> Curious if y'all are seeing NorCal teams going out to UT or AZ for these tournaments? (probably will save me some clicking by asking)


There was a NorCal team in the oldest girls bracket in Az last weekend.  Not sure for other ages


----------



## SOCALSOCCER1 (Sep 25, 2020)

Does anyone know the lay of the land on the G06 grouping in terms of who strength.  I fully realize most of the teams have not played at all in the past months. Just curious based on past history which teams are expected to be in the semi finals. 
I am not familiar with most of the teams that are out of the SoCal area.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 25, 2020)

SOCALSOCCER1 said:


> Does anyone know the lay of the land on the G06 grouping in terms of who strength.  I fully realize most of the teams have not played at all in the past months. Just curious based on past history which teams are expected to be in the semi finals.
> I am not familiar with most of the teams that are out of the SoCal area.


Lots of unknowns with teams from a few different states. Not terribly familiar with the teams from the Gold West, but looking at the Gold East it definitely looks like the most competitive grouping. Real SoCal is my favorite with Pats Academy/or Blues ECRL pushing.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 26, 2020)

Anyone know if the venues or tournament organizers provide shade for the teams?  (I got stuck with the ez up after the last game snd not excited about dragging it across the desert)


----------



## soccermom74 (Sep 28, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Anyone know if the venues or tournament organizers provide shade for the teams?  (I got stuck with the ez up after the last game snd not excited about dragging it across the desert)


Pre Covid they supplied canopies and benches.  At the first 2 tournaments held in AZ neither were provided by the host.  We aren't doing this one, so I haven't received any communication on this, but I would not count on it.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 28, 2020)

SOCALSOCCER1 said:


> Does anyone know the lay of the land on the G06 grouping in terms of who strength.  I fully realize most of the teams have not played at all in the past months. Just curious based on past history which teams are expected to be in the semi finals.
> I am not familiar with most of the teams that are out of the SoCal area.


Don't know much about the socal teams outside of reputation.  As far as the AZ teams are concerned:

Bracket D:  FC Tucson is always a solid team, state cup champs a few times over the last few years.  Keep in  mind State cup is held without the ECNL GDA/GA teams.  They've also lost their top player to a GA team in Phoenix.

Bracket C: PRFC ECNL will play well.  They lost to the the Royals GA team in a friendly a few weeks ago.  I don't know if you can take anything from that.  Their starting goalie was hurt and I think the Royals had  several guest players from out of state.

I don't know enough about the other teams and brackets to have an opinion.  I would say we'll see an all CA ECNL finals in this group but don't discount the RSL team - they run pretty deep.


----------



## M60Gunner (Oct 4, 2020)

I was in Phoenix last weekend with my younger DDs team as we had a few friendlies lined up. 100+ people along the sidelines and not a mask in sight....Just received the Arsenal Challenge (older DD is playing) protocol for spectators; one parent only, in designated areas only, must maintain social distancing, masks required.

The disparity between these two sums up how this entire COVID issue is being handled. MUST WEAR A MASK 100 FEET FROM THE FIELD. Two hours later as we enter the restaurant, “yes, we’d like a table for 30 please”....


----------



## Footy30 (Oct 4, 2020)

@Desert Hound @happy9  and anyone else in AZ. For ECNL league... not scrimmages (if any of you from AZ have played yet) how strict are the one spectator rules? Before I book any flights, etc. I need to know if it should just be one kid one parent or if the fam can all go. No sense in all of us going if we can't watch. This isn't meant to start a debate on rules, etc. I'm asking someone from AZ specifically how strict the rules are. (Forgive me if no ECNL games have been played) I thought there have been a few. Thanks!


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Oct 4, 2020)

I have been in AZ to watch some league games (ASL) and I will say that everyone was following the rules - this means that no parents were allowed on the field - parents were watching on the outside of field (behind fence).  We were all socially distanced and when walking about - masks on.  It's a definite different experience.  I will also add, that I watched a game against a CA team that was visiting and those parents were not social distancing or wearing masks.  They did, however, stay off the field.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 4, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> @Desert Hound @happy9  and anyone else in AZ. For ECNL league... not scrimmages (if any of you from AZ have played yet) how strict are the one spectator rules? Before I book any flights, etc. I need to know if it should just be one kid one parent or if the fam can all go. No sense in all of us going if we can't watch. This isn't meant to start a debate on rules, etc. I'm asking someone from AZ specifically how strict the rules are. (Forgive me if no ECNL games have been played) I thought there have been a few. Thanks!


We had ecnl games today at red mountain in mesa. The club emailed us on Fri and said nobody on the fields. You have to watch from the fence. Got there and the sidelines for all the various league games had parents on all the sidelines. So I watched from the field


----------



## happy9 (Oct 4, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> @Desert Hound @happy9  and anyone else in AZ. For ECNL league... not scrimmages (if any of you from AZ have played yet) how strict are the one spectator rules? Before I book any flights, etc. I need to know if it should just be one kid one parent or if the fam can all go. No sense in all of us going if we can't watch. This isn't meant to start a debate on rules, etc. I'm asking someone from AZ specifically how strict the rules are. (Forgive me if no ECNL games have been played) I thought there have been a few. Thanks!


Depends on the field/city.  Desert Sky Park doesn't appear to enforce any rules.   Red Mountain for sure doesn't allow parents into the complex, but can watch from the fence lines (some fields have better sight lines than others.  There doesn't appear to be any standard being followed.  Rose Mofford doesn't seem to have any rules.  I would say that Reach will be strict.  I've been to a few friendlies at Scottsdale Sports Complex - no rules. If you happen to play at the Barca Complex in Casa Grande, no rules,just common sense.

I know this isn't really helpful,  rules are all over the place.  Bottom line --> look likes most people are being respectful and prudent in what they are doing


----------



## M60Gunner (Oct 4, 2020)

We received this for the upcoming Arsenal Challenge:

DESERT SKY PARK
• SEE MAP FOR SPECIFIC VIEWING AREAS
• 1 parent/ guardian per player in viewing/spectator area. This is due to the facility
restrictions as well as health and safety protocols and guidelines of 50 people per field
including players, coaches and officials.
• Parent/ Guardians shouldn’t arrive more than 10 minutes before assigned game kickoff
• Parent/ Guardians will be asked to space a minimum of 6 feet apart along designated
viewing area (CEMENT and PARKING LOT AREA (NOT ON GRASS OR BEHIND GOALS)
• Parent/ Guardians in attendance will need to wear a mask
• Parent/ Guardians in attendance will be asked to social distance

ECNL season doesn’t start for us until the end of October (in AZ), so I guess we’ll have to wait and see what restrictions there are at that time...


----------



## Footy30 (Oct 4, 2020)

@M60Gunner @Desert Hound @happy9 @Calisoccer11 

Thanks for all the info, appreciate it! probably just send one parent and kid that's playing. Best of luck to all teams playing and those that are getting ready to play!!


----------



## futboldad1 (Oct 5, 2020)

going to be great to play ball! Thanks AZ!!!!!


----------

